# The start of my new tank



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All,

Here are 2 pics of a new tank I am starting.
This is to be a planted low tech Discus (6)tank.
Some spec:
90g (4ft)
Eheim proII with Eiheim EHFI SUBSTRAT & filter media
Fluval 303 filled with filter media.
3 bags of flurite (I think) 
3bags of Big Al gravel
Coral light
I need to purchase an inline 300W heater. (is that going to be enough?)

Currently the tank is 1/2 filled with water and the Eheim pick up tube is on the left in the back the output is not on a spray bar anymore but a tube going to 2/3 in the tank kind of in the front/left of the tank and flow directed to the right of the tank.

The Fluval pick up is on the right in the back of the tank and the output is a tube just under the surface in the back/right directed to the left.

The tank was filled a week ago and I added Big Al's Multi-Purpose Bio-Support, that is it nothing else. I had no amonia at home and this week was crazy at work;
* Curiously the water went slightly green earlier this week and then became cristal clear... Could it have cycled just with this??? I have to test the water...** 
Now before getting plants I would like your opinion on the substrate the position of the wood etc ( I was thinking of 'flipping' the one on the left so it would look like the root of a tree?)
Also on the hardware, do you think it make sense to have the output the way they are now? (flow direction etc).
Finally, what plants to put in, I am not looking to trim the plants all the time I just like a planted tank I am not a plant nutz!

I do not intend to add plecos but maybe some gorycat cleaners and some shrimps... Is there any use in having snail? I saw a beautiful big "apple snail".
No idea if they are useful for something.
Then a scholl of Cardinal and, when the tank is stable 6 discus from Barb.
That should keep the bio load pretty light.

Any advice idea comments are appreciate!
Thank you in advance.

Cheers,

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I really enjoy the drift wood. I think i would like to see it more as a tree stump.. but you do whatever looks appealing to you. ^^

The coral light fixture.. what kinda bulbs do you have in there and what wattage? 
If you go to get your plants buy a whole lot at a time, then hopefully you wont have any algae issues pop up. 

I am definatly not a pro so hopefully some people can help you out a bit more. Please keep us updated! ^^


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Hi Cidian, & new problem arise...*

Hi Cidian, Thank you for the reply.
You're the only one who commented my first post on this site!

Drift Wood, yes it is very tempting to "flip it" and make it look like a stump, at the moment it looks kinda art deco or something!

Anyway, just to let you know, I tested the water this weekend and all parametres were fine (!?) except maybe PH @ 6.6.
So I went ahead and bought a few plants and some fish.

9 black lined Corry & 4 Bleeding hearth Corry.
Then;
Nympae Lotus Zenkeri; Really nice red Lotus plant!
Microsorum Pteropus windelov; Nice green leaves & nicely shaped
Hygrophila Corymbosa Angustifolia; This one has nice long stem and cute leaves too.
Now for the bad news...

I noticed that the Hygrophila has some brown spot on its leaves that I can scrape with thumb, I am afraid of some kind of germs or snail infestation...

No I did not threat the plants before putting them in the tank :-(
So I am not shure what to do and intend to research this today.

Other than that the plants are a nice dark green and seem to like the tank's chemistry, the Cory seems also very happy with their new home.

LSF is receiving some special Plecos this week and I will likely add one in the tank, I was against the idea at first but I think I changed my mind, even if I return the little guy later.

Voilà, this is the update for today.

Cheers,



a.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm sure it will look great when done  

I'm not sure I would go with only the 300w heater.....if the discus become ill the first thing most do is up the temp. I guess it will depend on how warm the room is. 


Depending on the type of pleco it may be ok. Some like the common ones will attach to larger fish like angels or discus, but Bristle Nose won't.

Keep us updated (pics to) as you go. It is fun to watch a tank as it goes along.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds great! I definatly cant wait for photos 

I really love red lotus, i hope it does well for you.

Nightowl is definatly right, just make sure the pleco is plant friendly.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Tank update*

ok,
I took a few pictures of the tank as of yesterday, here are two.

First is general tank you can see the two set of filters (eheim & 303) temparely installed.
Also the 3 plants, and you do not really see them but there are 13 corys in there.
I tried to move the drift wood but that would be a lot of work since the "tile" it is screwed on is under the flourite & gravel... What a mess just ot shake it a bit the water went cloudy.
The second picture you can see the sick plant, one of the leave you can actually see the brown dots on it.
I had no Javex yesterday so I dipped it in 1/20 part of vinegar, I do not think it did anything... So I am buying some Javex today I guess...

I will try to cure the plants then add more and some fish and then fill the tank to the top.

I really need to get a tester for the water I was thinking of an electronic one like from American Marine but I cannot find one that would have multiple fonction for PH, NI, NA, etc for example and I do not want to buy one unit for every parametre, any idea?

So anyway that is it for today.

Cheers,

Thanks for the comments!

a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*,,,again*

One more try...
Ta daaaaa


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am liking it! Now i am happy you kept the drift that way. Looks nice!

Are you keeping it half half?


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*1/2 & 1/2*

Good question,

My intention at first was to leave part of the drift wood on the left exposed to air and have an Apple snail in there, but after a bit of research I realised that they do not like discus water temperature so no apple snail.

At the same time the reason the tank is 1/2 was to ease the cycling period of the tank, make it easy to move things around, plant the plants etc.
Finally since the bio load at this point is so low (13 corys) there is no need to fill her up.

Now, the tank started beging of January, cycled until last weekend when the plants and corys were added. Yesterday I removed about five liters of water and added about 10L of water and water treament, so it is slowly going up!


I think I will leave the tank as is until the weekend of Feb. 10 and then add one small Pleco (very nice one at BA; yellow with blk stripes), 2 Ottos, and maybe a few more corys.

I am also thinking of adding tall skinning plants on the left side glass in the back to cover the Eheim tube and make a row of the same; diagonal from the back right corner all the way to the front 2/3 of the glass. 
But what plant to use ???

To be honest, I am anxious to see it filled, but at the same time I am a bit worry about the stand it is sitting on (basic 1/2 inch welded square tubes).
90g is a lot of water and since I read about tanks cracking etc. I am kind'of afraid to fill it up!
I never would have imagine a tank could just burst like that.

I know it is kind of irrational since the tank was full until last July, but, (LOL) well I donno. I wish there was a way to "pressure" test a tank.
The tank is approx ten years old.
I am even thinking taking insurance!

So these are the toughts of the day.

I have a few other questions but I will but them in a separate thread.

Sorry no pic today!

Cheers,

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL.... i know. Once you get into all that water you really start to worry. 
Maybe you can add a brace to the bottom of the tank? 

I have no idea when it comes to stands, but i know we have some pretty handy members here who should have some great advice. ^^


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Oups Tetras of course*

Just to correct myself, the fish are tetras not Corry but I am shure everyone figured that one out from my previous posts.

a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Moving a planted tank*

Good afternoon all,

Not that I plan on moving anytime soon but the following questioin came ot mind earlier today.

How do you empty / move a planted tank (like 90g size)?
I have Flourite and gravel in mine; if I was to empty the tank and remove the substrate I think I would have a serious mess in my hands trying to put that "mix" back in the tank after a move.
Flourite is rather messy, all by itself, I cannot see it being mixed with the gravel instead of sitting under the gravel. 
So do one has to wash away and loose the flourite when you empty a tank like that?

Puzzled,

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Man... normally i would empty all the water from the tank and move it. But with a 90....I dunno.

I am sure someone on here might have some good tips. I know how flourite can be... :S


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Feb. 5 tank update.*

Well here we are with some updates of what happened over the weekend.
First I took the plants out of the pots I figure they had enough type to adapt to my water etc. so I planted them, it still looks pretty sparce but I have hope they will grow.
Then I moved the filters in/out tube around.
Then for the fun part: I went and spent some $ at BA Mississauga 

I came back with:
5 Algea eating shrimps, transparent little guys (well hopefully there is a gal in there too ) they started working on the wood and on the filter sponge immidiately.
One Ivory snail, he has been traveling on all the glasses since I put him in there.
Also added 6 more Black Neon Tetras, Now the school of Tetra looks much better.
The guy at BA then added 2 Tetras, the last ones he had, I do not know their name, they are the silver and red ones (if anyone knows please enlighten me!)
I cannot remember the guys name (I knew that was going to happpen) Oscar maybe? anyway, nice guy he listened to all my newbe questions and hopes for the tank, very patiently! Look for him younger, long hair, laid back.

And lastly I got some Calamba plants some red and some green. He also gave me some tniny little floating "leaves" they are the size of needle head, not certain I like them but I put them in that is what you see floating on top.
I hope the new inhabitant will be able to control the small algea bloom I have. The water seems a bit green.

One test gave PH at 6.6 and aother gave the PH at 7.1??? I think the second test is the good one.

Notice that I mustled some courage and up the tank to 2/3 full...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The silver red finned fish are Blood Fin Tertras. One of my fave tetras but can be a bit nippy from time to time. The Cabomba plants are tricky as they are, IMHO, CO2 and light hogs . The floating plants look like Duckweed and are great for sucking up excess nutrients but you have to harvest them often as not to choke out the light from the plants below. They do grow fast...LOL!!!

Looking good .


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Hi Wilson*

Thank you for the information,
They are very nice I like them more then the bleeding heart and the black neon.
The cabomba is really nice, too small at this time but I hope it will grow.
There is no CO2 in this tank and light is 4x65W.
The "duckweed" are sure growing fast they already multiplied (like horny rabbit I tell ya). I am not too found of them so I intend to keep just a few of them.
Actually I had a nice surprise yesterday arriving after work I found the tank nice and clear much better than on the picture above.

Unfortunately the plants are still infested with Brown algea. The ivory snail is doing a great job on the glass, the shrimps (I had 5 but I now only find 2 ???)
Seems busy but I do not know what they are eating.
I had hopes they would take care of the plants... So maybe I should add a Cori or an Otto???
Anyway Thank you for the post!

Cheers,

a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Fish addition on Feb.9*

I added these two guys last Friday they are hard at work cleaning the Brown algea.
I did 30% water change and filled the tank almost to the top.
The Black Neons are really becoming beautiful: There is like a Blueish 'hue' on their fins very nice.
The blood fins are just the same, I think they are still getting accoustom to the tank.
For a moment I thought the snail had died but no at by the end of the weekend he had started to move around again.
I found the shrimp they are living in the crevasses of the drift wood.
The Bleeding hearts have grown quite a bit, and the plants are all doing very well.

I have to add plants soon, I just haven't found nice ones! I might just get dome corkscrew val...?

Cheers,

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooooh i wanna pick up some corscrew as well....That should look quite nice


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If your 10 year old tank is properly sealed it should be no problem. I have a tank that is 20+ years old and I've had no problems with it. It is sitting on a solid board on a metal stand and has been there for about 4 years now. 

I had the tank here 14 years ago, then drained it and had it stored in a garage (not heated)for many years. The glass is very thick on this old baby so I'm not sure if that has been the reason it has held together so well.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks Nightowl, it really is a lot of water and this is set up in an appartment.
  
My tank is sitting straight on the frame of the metal stand, it is maybe 1/2 inch square tubing welded.

Cheers,

a.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL....that is a tiny amount of water compared to the flood in my house    

I came home to find water running out of my garage one day after dropping my kids off at school and staying to chat with a few Mom's for about an hour.

When I opened my front door it was raining right to the back of the house to the rec room.

The pipe supplying water to my bathroom tap on the third floor came off the taps and had been gushing water for who knows how long.

After shutting off the main water to the house I got to walk around in about 2" of water everywhere  

This happened before I had my tanks set up again, but I've only had minor spills of 5 or so gallons since then.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Omg*

Oh wow Nightowl,

That must have been terrible! Was that in insurance job to replair everything?
a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Tank Update*

Well,

Here is the tank as of Feb 17 (I think).
Notice that it is practically full and relatively clean.
Sorry for the fuzzy pic.
The plants ... details on the next post!

a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*The Plants are going crazy!!!*

Now look at the tank 3 weeks ago and today.
The plants suddently "took off"
The tall ones on the right are now up to the top of the tank.
And the Lotus is huge...
And look at what grew from the lotus... Is it going to flower!!! 

The one on the right has not grown as much and there is another story with that one...


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*now the bad news*

Well nothing is perfect...
This is the plant on the right side of the tank, it has not grown much and for some reason no one want to chew the brown algea that is on it... Actually that is not really true my golden chineese has chewed on it a bit just at the bottom of the leaves not the entire plant.

Do not know what to do at this point.
I do not want to introduce more plants before this is corrected.

a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*the plan*

So now I will let the tall one on the right grow a bit more and then cut them in half and replant them in the smae area to make it more dense.

Then I want to remove one or two leave on the lotus they were damage when I bought it so estatically they have to go.

The one in the middle of the tank are not doing what I wanted I something thin and tall there, for now I will leave them and see if they pick up the pace.

The one on the left I might remove them, clean them, and put them back. 
I do not want new plants in there before the algea is under control.
and before the tank mature I do not want to add the discus.

Nothing has been added to the tank since last update except fillup with water.

So, voila!

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! its comming along! 

I am having hair algae issues atm as well. but i have been spot treating with Excel. I wonder if this might help? I have no idea when it comes to that stuff.

Your lotus is stunning


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*ohhhh*

 you're making me blush!
But the Lotus is stunnning, the picture doesn't give it justice.
All this red and color in a low-tech tank 

Thx Cidian.

I'm gonna do some practice shots to get a decent picture of the tank.

a.


----------



## rutiene (Mar 11, 2007)

=3 Your tank gives me so much inspiration and motivation to really try with my first aquarium. Please keep posting!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Tank update, no pic.*

Hi Rutiene,

... Well 'tank' you very much I had no idea I could be an inspiration to someone!

I will try and take pictures to post tonight and post them tomorrow.
A quick update:
My battle with the brown algea is not fininshed.
It seems like my 2 golden Chineese are getting full with out eating all the algea so it blooms again.

so in the past few weeks I have:

Taken the plants on the left out and dip them in 20% javex solution rinsed them and put them back in .
Rub the other plants to try and remove the bown algea.
reduce the amount of time the tank is lit up.
did 50% water change.
I also wrap the end of the intake tube with that white filter stuff, it picks up a lot of the floating borwn algea.
I remove clean and replace that end part almost every day now.

I also purchased 2 more golden.
2 more glass/amano shrimps (big ones!).
I got two more red fins tetras; just because the two I already have seemed lonely ! lol
Finally I got 2 more plants, that I havent scape yet and just dropped in the tank.
I hope this will balance the tank and the plants will outcompete the algea.

***Finally a big expense I had to replace on of the 65w 6700k Coralight bulb:
60$ !!! wow I did not realized that would be sooooo expensive.***

Rutiene; do post some pic of your tank !!!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Tank update, no pic.*

Hi Rutiene,

... Well 'tank' you very much, I had no idea I could be an inspiration to someone!

I will try and take pictures and post them tomorrow.

Sorry for the silence lately.
I got myself a projector and watching movies that are 8ft wide is just taking all my time !

A quick update:

My battle with the brown algea is not fininshed.
It seems like my 2 golden Chineese are getting full with out eating all the algea so it blooms again, and Ivory is running around the tank like a mad snail but still some algea is visible on the glass.

So in the past few weeks I have:

Taken the plants on the left out and dip them in 20% javex solution rinsed them and put them back in (they were the worst ofenders [full of brown algea] they actually introduced it to my tank).
Rub the other plants to try and remove the bown algea.
Reduced the amount of time the tank is lit up.
Did 50% water change.
I also wrap the end of the intake tube with that white filter stuff, it picks up a lot of the floating brown algea.
As soon as it is dirty I remove clean and replace that end part; that is almost every day now.

I also purchased 2 more golden.
2 more glass/amano shrimps (big ones!).
I got two more red fins tetras; just because the two I already have seemed lonely ! lol
Finally I got 2 more plants, that I havent scaped yet and just dropped in the tank.
I hope this will balance the tank and the plants will outcompete the algea.

***Finally a big expense I had to replace on of the 65w 6700k Coralight bulb:
60$ !!! wow I did not realized that would be sooooo expensive.***

Rutiene; do post some pic of your tank !!!



Cheers,

a.


----------



## rutiene (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm really just a beginner. Literally. My boyfriend brought home the aquarium and fish in one go (6 neon tetras) a couple of days ago. ><! Big mistake, i know. I'm hoping the Cobamba plant and daily water changes will alleviate some of the casualties I'll get for not cycling the tank first. So far, they seem to have adapted pretty well (swimming around a lot and whatnot). However, I'm still extremely worried.

I'm going out today to buy some more decor for the tank and some of the other stuff that I know I need. I'll post pictures when I know the tank is settled. ^___^

PS: About the Amano Shrimp.. I've been thinking of getting a couple as bottom feeders. But I don't know if they'll harrass my fish as I heard they're combative?


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*hi Rutiene*

hum,

You BF was certainly well intentionned but yes dropping fish in tap water is like asking you to take a bath in JAvex: not healty.

I will PM you hopefully we can reach each other before you leave for the fish store.
can you provide more information regarding your tank filter etc?
How long have your fish been in the un cycled tank?

cheers,

a


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pictures update*

Ok, so here is the tank as of yesterday March 12.
Please note I took the pic before topping the tank.
BTW just to keep the level of the tank up I need to add ~10L of water during the week!!!
Now, what was added:
Crinum Calamistratum in the center.
Hygrophila "Stricta" on the left back ground.
And as mentionned before, 2 red fin tetra and 2 more golden algea eaters.

Remmber I am building this tank for the fishes (discus), so my scaping is to try and create passages and areas for the fish therefore some plants that are usually in the background are fairly forward in this tank.

I am now looking for some thing to put on the right middle 'branch' of the big drift wood same would go on the little 'niple' sticking to the left of the small drift wood on the right side.
I am thinking something thatwill not grow more than ~4cm and that will attach to the wood.

Finally maybe some 'cuba' or such as a carpet for the right side of the tank and for the front rght of the tank.

Voila, this is it for today.

Please do comment, advise, criticise etc!!!

Cheers,

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh what is that crinkly plant called?

Your tank is fillin in!!!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Crinkly's name*

Bonjours Ciddian,

Crinium calamistratum is in the center 
and
Hygrofila "strika" is in the back left...

Thanx,

yes, the tank is filling in nicely, if I can ever get rid of the brown algea I'll be a happy boy!

How is your omputer situation?


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks very nice... it looks very natural to me and I love how the colors contrast, especially the lotus. Some cuba would look nice in there, too. Can't wait to see it filled in with discus!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Cuba*

Thanks Chloe


Yes I went everywhere to find some Cuba last week no one had any.
well BA mississauga, Dragon fish Mississauga and BA Oakville 
(I love there planted tank in the font part of the store)
I am thinking Cuba on on the left side.
Also on the right part of the big piece of wood.

I want ot leave some area bare, what to you think? suggestions?

a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*ouf I am back!*

Hi Ciddian and everyone!
...was rather busy since last post.
I sailed and moved and my dog passed away and my summer car had electrical fire... enough action thank you.

The tank actually looks quite the same as on my last update, th eLotus got cut once and is now about the same size as on the pic here, I added some groud covering on the front left but it is not spreading, I haven't found any Cuba anywhere (rgggg) anyone has some for sale?

I have removed, cleaned and re-installed the wood and the rocks.
I have added a few fishes. And ... bought 2 beautiful Discus from Dragon aquarium for 50$ they are definitely bigger than 3".
I also got a young yellow fin Pleco, but for some reason th epoor little guy died within 12hr. ???

What else, well I am shopping for a bigger tank, anyone have a used tank? Preferably drilled on the top back glass plate.

I'll try and post pics soon.

Cheers,
a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello! Nice to see you! 

I am so sorry for all that craziness.. I am sorry you lost your puppy 

i'll keep an eye out for Cuba, i havent seen any for a long while myself...


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I am pretty sure jrs was able to snag some cuba somewhere, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Whys the water level so low? I'd tie the windelov in the bottom left to a little rock or something so the roots can breathe. Otherwise looks cool!

I would do the bottom with a very small growing species of crypt (name evades me right now) but its all personal preference of course. You might call Harold @ Menagerie tell him what plants you want and ask how long you can expect to wait for them to come in.,


----------

